
Kansas Is Flatter Than a Pancake - tzury
https://www.improbable.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i3/kansas.html
======
alexpetralia
This was enjoyable:

 _The state is so flat that the off-the-shelf software produced a flatness
value for it of 1. This value was, as they say, too good to be true, so we did
a more complex analysis, and after many hours of programming work, we were
able to estimate that Kansas’s flatness is approximately 0.9997. That degree
of flatness might be described, mathematically, as “damn flat.”_

------
squozzer
Dunno, about 32 years ago I drove through KS on I-70. It had some rises and
dips. Maybe I'm remembering eastern CO.

------
kwhitefoot
I want to see much ore of this kind of thing on HN!

